# OPL - Orchard Petroleum



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

Hi folks,

OPL ..... expecting some good news from this
camp, around:

26052006 ..... significant and positive news???

02-05062006 ..... positive spotlight on OPL ... 

09-12062006 ..... 2 cycles ... negative & finance-related?

26062006 ..... significant and negative???

05-06072006 ..... 2 cycles ... positive & finance-related?

happy days

yogi 





=====


----------



## dj_ajay (31 May 2006)

Not to mention director buying...
Im in!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 July 2006)

Hi folks,

OPL ..... their July update is a detailed presentation
of their current and future drilling programmes ... 

Reports of this calbre are very helpful for traders
in Aussie oilers .....

..... it's too bad, that their junior partner (NEO) is 
not as professional in their reporting procedures.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 October 2006)

Hi folks,

OPL ....unsolicited takeover offer !~!

Let's hope a little speculation rubs off onto
their junior partner NEO ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 October 2006)

I see the Crosby Capital Vultures are up to their usual tricks


----------



## dj_ajay (17 October 2006)

68c per share is too low in my opinion - I would like to see the deal done around mid 70's.


----------

